# Arab inhand showing. tips please. 1st time inhand showimg



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Got my 1st ever inhand show coming up in a week.. I have never shown inhand before, im showing a 5yr old pure bred dapple Arab mare. She has a thin rolled leather halter, tiny gems along a thin noseband, bitless without a chain, it has a leather loop instead. It really compliments her. I would really appreciate any tips, tricks of the trade and warnings. Thanks in advance x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jynks2001 said:


> Got my 1st ever inhand show coming up in a week.. I have never shown inhand before, im showing a 5yr old pure bred dapple Arab mare. She has a thin rolled leather halter, tiny gems along a thin noseband, bitless without a chain, it has a leather loop instead. It really compliments her. I would really appreciate any tips, tricks of the trade and warnings. Thanks in advance x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you showing Sport Horse in Hand or Main Ring Halter? They're very different from each other.


----------



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

ummmm, its just inhand pure bred arab, any age or Height, mare with or without foal at foot, stallion or yearling. I would imagine main ring halter?? Walking around and then trotting her for judge?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jynks2001 said:


> ummmm, its just inhand pure bred arab, any age or Height, mare with or without foal at foot, stallion or yearling. I would imagine main ring halter?? Walking around and then trotting her for judge?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is this at an Open (all breed) or Arabian breed show? What you're describing isn't familiar to me at all.


----------



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

its at a country show, they have separate classes for all breeds. I just need general tips like how to ensure she sets up well and how to square her front feet up, what I should be trying to get her to do etc I would have done pure bred ridden but they have put a height restriction of only 14.2hh and over are allowed to enter and she's 13.2. Its rediculous and unheard of here to put a height restriction on a pure bred class
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 9, 2013)

One thing is for certain, stay away from rowdy horses. Arabian type haters look nice but arn't that strong so there's bound to be a horse that breaks loose. Make sure your mare is spotless and so are you, smile at the judge and talk quietly to your horse and reassure her whilst you're waiting for your turn, animals often get nervous or excited when in new places. Make sure to keep her away from other comoetitor's horses too, fights don't earn you any extra points in shows XD


----------



## jynks2001 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been told I take a schooling whip in with me, is this standard practice? Also ive had a tip about having mints or something crinkly in my pocket to scrunch and get her ears forward and nose up to arch neck when we in judging line up. Is this a good idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jynks2001 said:


> its at a country show, they have separate classes for all breeds. I just need general tips like how to ensure she sets up well and how to square her front feet up, what I should be trying to get her to do etc I would have done pure bred ridden but they have put a height restriction of only 14.2hh and over are allowed to enter and she's 13.2. Its rediculous and unheard of here to put a height restriction on a pure bred class
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, you're right about the height restriction anyhow, Breed standard for pure bred Arabians is 14.1 hands to 15.1 hands with a few individuals above and below those measurements. How old is your horse? 

Here's a couple pics of an Arab Halter horse. You want them to look attentive and following your hand, ears forward and looking pleasant. I'm not going to get into all the training that is needed, it takes much more than 2 weeks. I would go in and follow the ring steward's instructions on where to go and what gaits you'll use. They may set up cones for you to follow and they'll say where to walk and where to trot. The judges may want you to trot up to them, stand up the horse and then trot away so they can judge the movement. Depending on how they want to run the class (I don't know if they're following the AHA handbook or not, our county shows do not) whether they want to see more of a stock horse type thing or a true Arab halter class. 

This one is of one of my half Arabs, I don't go for much more of a stance than this for our county shows. 










Here are some more TRUE halter stances, our halter horses at Arabian shows: 










This was our stallion at a regional show where he went Supreme Champion. 

His nice expression: 









As a yearling, training before he won at Scottsdale: 









His father just before Nationals:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a link to the 2011 Adult Amateur Owner to Handle, Stallion Halter Champ class. If you can watch it, you can see several different styles of how they enter and stand up for the judges. 

Here's the link to the Open class, those handlers are all pros. It's a much tougher class.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jynks2001 said:


> I have been told I take a schooling whip in with me, is this standard practice? Also ive had a tip about having mints or something crinkly in my pocket to scrunch and get her ears forward and nose up to arch neck when we in judging line up. Is this a good idea
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



"3. A suitable headstall equipped with a throatlatch is mandatory. Horses shown 
braided must be shown in Hunter, Show Hack, or Dressage appointments (See 
AR128.1 and AR132.1) or in a leather stable halter. A whip or crop is optional, at the 
discretion of the handler (See GR803). One whip or crop per handler allowed, how- 
ever, whips are not mandatory and handlers are allowed to use items such as grass, 
hat and/or treats to maintain horse’s attention. Whips are to be no longer than 6’ 
including snapper/ lash/appendage. Small appendages (no more than 12 inches in 
length) of ribbon, plastic, etc. are permitted."

Here's the rule from the USEF Arabian Rule Book. 

And the rules for the conduct of the class: 

AR107 Conduct and Specifications.
1. The following procedures shall be followed in all breeding classes, including 
Gelding In-Hand classes:
a.At all AHA Regional and National level competitions, the order of go shall 
be determined and posted by the birth date oldest to youngest, including post 
entries. The procedure (for selecting the order of go) may be used at other recognized competitions at the discretion of competition management. All in-hand 
classes will be conducted as Breeding and Gelding In-Hand Classes.
b.Competition management shall have the option of choosing one of two class 
procedures:
1.- In the Ring Class Procedure
2.- Exit the Ring Class Procedure
c. In the Ring Class Procedure
Judging begins when the first horse enters the ring. From the moment the 
horse enters the ring its movement is being evaluated and scored(2) The horse 
shall enter at a trot, and at the handler’s discretion may either proceed directly 
along the rail, or trot a counterclockwise circle at the in-gate end of the arena 
and then proceed along the rail to the far end of the arena. Upon each horse 
reaching the designated position at the far end of the arena they are to remain 
relaxed. The judge(s) will then ask for the next horse to enter the ring. WhenAR107 Conduct and Specifications.
1. The following procedures shall be followed in all breeding classes, including 
Gelding In-Hand classes:
a.At all AHA Regional and National level competitions, the order of go shall 
be determined and posted by the birth date oldest to youngest, including post 
entries. The procedure (for selecting the order of go) may be used at other recognized competitions at the discretion of competition management. All in-hand 
classes will be conducted as Breeding and Gelding In-Hand Classes.
b.Competition management shall have the option of choosing one of two class 
procedures:
1.- In the Ring Class Procedure
2.- Exit the Ring Class Procedure
c. In the Ring Class Procedure
Judging begins when the first horse enters the ring. From the moment the 
horse enters the ring its movement is being evaluated and scored(2) The horse 
shall enter at a trot, and at the handler’s discretion may either proceed directly 
along the rail, or trot a counterclockwise circle at the in-gate end of the arena 
and then proceed along the rail to the far end of the arena. Upon each horse 
reaching the designated position at the far end of the arena they are to remain 
relaxed. The judge(s) will then ask for the next horse to enter the ring. When

all horses have entered the ring the horses shall be asked to walk collectively counter-clockwise and/or clockwise past each (and all) judge(s). They shall 
walk in a relaxed manner on a loose lead with the handler at the side of his 
horse, whips down. The lead line must maintain a discernible drape and the 
handler must not place his hand on the chain or close enough to in any way 
restrict the natural head and neck motion. The handler may not unnecessar- 
ily impede the forward motion of the horse while at the walk. Following the 
cessation of the walk all horses shall relax within the ring and only the horse 
“on deck” shall be prepared to show. Each horse shall be led to the judge(s) at 
the walk and presented for judging. In order to satisfy a proper presentation 
to the judge, horses should stand correctly, bearing weight on all four feet (not 
stretched), in a quiet and deliberate manner. Following the evaluation by the 
judge(s), horses shall walk away from the judge(s), and then strike a trot be- 
fore turning left and proceeding counter clockwise down the rail. They shallresume their relaxed position at the end of the arena. The scores for all catego- 
ries will be completed, recorded, and may be announced at this time.
d.Handlers are expected to keep a reasonable clearance between horses and 
judges should modify the alignment of horses to achieve that clearance. Further 
judging will not commence until the Call Judge approves the placement and 
spacing of all horses.
e.Exit the Ring Class Procedure
All class entrants must be in a “controlled paddock” outside the ring until en- 
tering the ring individually in the designated order of go (AR107.1a). The horse 
shall enter at a trot, and at the handler’s discretion may either proceed di- 
rectly along the rail, or trot a counterclockwise circle at the in-gate end of the 
arena and then proceed along the rail to a designated point by the judges. The 
horse shall then walk in a relaxed manner on a loose lead with the handler
at the side of his horse, whips down. The lead must maintain a discernible 
drape and the handler must not place his hand on the chain or close enough 
to in any way restrict the natural head and neck motion. The handler may not 
unnecessarily impede the forward motion of the horse while at the walk. Each 
horse shall be led to the judge(s) at the walk and presented for judging. In order to satisfy a proper presentation to the judge, horses should stand cor- rectly, 
bearing weight on all four feet (not stretched), in a quiet and deliberate
manner. Following the evaluation by the judge(s), horses shall walk away from 
the judge(s), and then strike a trot. At the handler’s discretion they may trot a 
counter clockwise circle and then proceed towards the exit, or proceed direct- 
ly towards the exit. The scores for all categories will be completed, recorded, 

and announced at this time. The horse shall be excused from the ring to the 
controlled paddock where it shall remain until the placings are announced, 
and the next horse shall enter promptly and be presented accordingly until the 
class is completed.
f. Only the horses “on deck” shall be allowed to prepare for its presentation to the 
judge(s). Preparation shall include controlled circling and positioning the horse 
for presentation to the judge(s). The only shanking allowed shall be limited to 
an unruly horse in order to regain control. All other exhibitors must remain re- 
laxed within the ring or they shall be penalized.
g.There can be NO contact of the whip to the horse. ANY contact shall result in 
elimination by the judge.
h.A horse that appears to be intimidated by its handler will be penalized. This 
may include but is not limited to, crouching, cowering, quivering, withdrawing 
and buckling their knees. Judge(s) may excuse any entry deemed in violation of 
any of these restrictions.
i. A “controlled paddock” is an area designated by show management outside 
the competition ring for Breeding/Gelding In-Hand classes. The USEF steward 
and/or the Show Commission shall supervise this area. Only one specified per- 
son appointed by the show committee shall be in the controlled paddock to assist 
with the entrance(s) into the arena.
2. A horse must be handled and shown throughout an entire class by only one and 
the same person, except that a substitute handler may be used if, during a class, the 
original handler becomes ill or is injured. Time allowed for the change of handler 
shall be in accordance with General Rules, GR833. No handler may show more 
than one horse per class.
3. Specifications.
a.Colt/Stallion, Filly/Mare Breeding Classes. Emphasis shall be placed in the 
following order of importance: type, conformation, suitability as a breeding ani- 
mal, quality, movement, substance, manners, and presence. When Colt/Stallion 
and Geldings are judged together, the above class specifications will be used ex- 
cept that Geldings shall not be judged on suitability as a breeding animal.
b.Gelding In-Hand Classes. Emphasis shall be placed in the following order of 
importance: conformation, type, quality, movement, substance, manners, and 
presence.
c. Transmissible weakness shall be considered a serious breeding fault in breed- 
ing stock. Colts and Stallions two years old and over must have both testicles 
descended.
4. In-Hand horses are not to be stretched. A horse is considered not stretched if all 
four feet are flat on the ground and at least one front and one rear cannon bone is 
perpendicular to the ground.
5. Additional causes for mandatory elimination from the arena are
a. removal of eyelashes,
b.changing the natural color of the mane and/or tail (See GR802.1),
c. No product shall be applied to a horse’s hoof to hide or conceal a conformation 
defect. Only clear or transparent products may be used on the hooves of horses 
while being shown in Breeding and/or In-Hand classes.
6. An entry must be penalized for:
a.Excessive amounts of oil, grease or other similar substances.
b.Excessive use of the whip or actions that may disturb other entries.
c.Balding the area around the eyes or proximal to the muzzle and nostrils.
7. It is mandatory that competitions using the Arabian Halter Judging System 
must use the Arabian Halter Judging System Score Sheets and that the scores be 
posted within an hour of the end of the session in which the final section of the 
class is held.


----------

